# Getting a few done with SO many to go!!!



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Here's a few of the ones with color and stain from the 4th, and one I started back at Christmas :lol: The aloha sign is an example of using old/bad wood conditioner, or when you stain a piece of wood that's been in your shop for awhile and you didn't condition at all. On that sign, it was fine, as it almost dressed it up a bit, but imagine that look on my brother In-laws sign.... NOPE! The dog plaque is a leash/key rack and will get hardware added.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work as always Barb ,keep up the good work . Definitely something I don't think I would have a steady enough hand for when I see all those little details. I think I would take it worse then you when things go south to lol


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice looking signs/plaques. If I tried that, I'd never run out of wood for my firepit.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Nice work as always Barb ,keep up the good work . Definitely something I don't think I would have a steady enough hand for when I see all those little details. I think I would take it worse then you when things go south to lol


LOL Rick. The frame I'm working on is try #4. I just can't get what I'm looking for. It's an oval picture frame in a cross with "In Loving Memory" at the top and the pets name at the bottom. The design is pretty kewl. I just can't get the lettering to cooperate. Looks so amateur. I can't bare to send it out like that.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I like the Aloha sign best but as always they all look good.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> I like the Aloha sign best but as always they all look good.


Thank you.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I think they are all a winner.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great work, Barb! I like the rustic look of the Aloha sign, but I see what you mean about not using that wood for the other sign. That's some nice detailed paint work. I'd have to have a CNC paintbrush to do that!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice sign work Barb. Freehand lettering looks very good to me. Not sure I'm steady enough to do that anymore, so you can be in charge of signs.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

chessnut2 said:


> Great work, Barb! I like the rustic look of the Aloha sign, but I see what you mean about not using that wood for the other sign. That's some nice detailed paint work. I'd have to have a CNC paintbrush to do that!


Thank you. I have like eight more signs to get cut today if I can. It wasn't the wood so much as the lack of conditioner. It's a perfect example of what can happen when you use no conditioner or in my case, a can that should have been discarded.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Nice sign work Barb. Freehand lettering looks very good to me. Not sure I'm steady enough to do that anymore, so you can be in charge of signs.


Thank you. As for my lettering, well they aren't perfect and I'll be on sign making hold here soon, as both of my sign bits need sharpening; that's one of the reasons for my lines not being so straight.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Straight lines are boring. Can you touch up your bits using a fine diamond file or card? Soak for resin, then touch up? This one was $13 on Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/DMT-D3F-3-In...75286&sr=8-2&keywords=diamond+sharpening+card


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, just found a quick video on sharpening bits. 




Looks like a pretty simple process, and keeping them crisp this way couldn't hurt.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Hi, just found a quick video on sharpening bits. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5aQ_RnGxVw
> 
> Looks like a pretty simple process, and keeping them crisp this way couldn't hurt.


You have to hold them at the right angle. I would just assume have someone else do it . I'm no good at angles


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

practice....
your signs are proof that you can do this...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> practice....
> your signs are proof that you can do this...


You're too kind Stick... but a girls got to know her limitations


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> but a girls got to know her limitations


since it's you saying that....
I don't buy into that....


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> since it's you saying that....
> I don't buy into that....



Again, you're too kind; but I have limitations, and sharpening bits is outside my limits


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Again, you're too kind; but I have limitations, and sharpening bits is outside my limits


clean and dress them...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> clean and dress them...


??


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> ??


have a read....

.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey, thanks for that link, Stick...I'm printing the .pdf as I type.


----------

